# Retreiver training App for iPad?



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has this been tried already? If not, would it be worth developing? I don't have one yet--waiting to see if any body-armour is available to make is reasonably safe to carry into the field. If so, a training template where you could draw set ups and take notes might be nice.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

dnf777 said:


> Has this been tried already? If not, would it be worth developing? I don't have one yet--waiting to see if any body-armour is available to make is reasonably safe to carry into the field. If so, a training template where you could draw set ups and take notes might be nice.


Wow... I don't know bout all that iphone, smartphone, "cool kid" stuff but this works ok for me http://www.gundogsupply.com/all-weather-retriever-trainers-kit.html


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Otter22 said:


> Wow... I don't know bout all that iphone, smartphone, "cool kid" stuff but this works ok for me http://www.gundogsupply.com/all-weather-retriever-trainers-kit.html


thats what i"m using now too. Still carry 3x5 index cards in my pocket for my dayplanner at work. No batteries to forget to charge, and I can write as big as I need to! Thought it might be fun to try and develop something similar for the ipad. Can't get it wet though.


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

dnf777 said:


> thats what i"m using now too. Still carry 3x5 index cards in my pocket for my dayplanner at work. No batteries to forget to charge, and I can write as big as I need to! Thought it might be fun to try and develop something similar for the ipad. Can't get it wet though.


If I were to do something like this I would design it to be used in addition to what we already have by:
- make it easy to input notes from what we just did in the field
- have a "add a task" button for things to work on for planning upcomming sessions
- have a monthly callender that will show dates / times and what we worked on and how dog did (tabs for multiple dogs)
- have a grading mechanism so you can track a progress or figure out that something has to change
- have it so you could print out for a 3 ring binder in document protecters to have availble for when you goto the field or technology makes you do your unhappy dance when it crashes.

just some idears... maybe more to follow.


----------

